# Banff Rocky Mountain Resort - review posted



## abbekit (Feb 6, 2009)

Trip in October 2008, review of the renovated 2BR/2BA unit posted in the TUGS review site.  Photos are on the site linked below.  

Loved our trip, would go back and stay at the resort again.


----------



## Steve (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting this.  It was fun to see all of your great pictures.  This is an area...and a resort...that I have been considering visiting for some time.  I'm glad you had a great trip!

Steve


----------



## bobk (Feb 12, 2009)

Loved all your albums.  By the way who did you use for exchanging ?


----------



## abbekit (Feb 12, 2009)

bobk said:


> Loved all your albums.  By the way who did you use for exchanging ?



I got the week via DAE but it also available with RCI and I see weeks on RCI all the time.


----------



## calgal (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a 2BR exchange at this resort for July, 2009, and I pulled it with a mediocre trader in II.


----------



## Darlene (Feb 16, 2009)

Calgirl, We had a request in with II since Feb. 2008 for the summer of 2009, and they told us they never get weeks from this resort in the summer.  We used a very strong week, too.  There were 2 weeks in July that we couldn't go, the week of the 4th and the 24th.  It sounds like you found one just sitting online.  What week did you get, and what resort did you use? 
It did work out that we got a week at Island Park Village in August which we are excited about since it is a shorter drive (only 5 hours), August is better time for us, and we haven't been there for 6 years.  
I just hate the way exchange companies lie to suit the moment.
Darlene


----------



## Corky (Feb 25, 2009)

[Soliciting rentals in the TUG forums is not permitted - try the free TUG Marketplace. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Corky (Feb 26, 2009)

Mea culpa!  Should have know better.  My apologies.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 16, 2009)

Steve said:


> Thanks for posting this.  It was fun to see all of your great pictures.  This is an area...and a resort...that I have been considering visiting for some time.  I'm glad you had a great trip!
> 
> Steve



We drove from Salt Lake to the BC side of the Canadian Rockies and spent a week in Kootenay NP.  Drove through Yoho and then spent a week at the Banff Gate Resort located outside of Canmore.  We spent that week checking out Banff and  Jasper NP.  We drove back through Waterton and Glacier Park (Over the Sun Road) etc.  It would be easy to extend our 2 week vacation to a month.  

You should try to make it a 2 week vacation even if its just the Banff/Jasper area.  We went up for one week a couple of years back and it was alot of driving for one week.


----------



## calgal (Mar 17, 2009)

Darlene, I just saw your questions from last month. Sorry for the delay in responding. I did find the week sitting online, and exchanged into a 2BR July 26 checkin with a 1BR Inverness at Walden, Texas July 4th week.


----------

